# Ridiculously short rides



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I'm sorry.... you are going where?!?!










Fat woman: "Popeyes!"

Me: "There's also a 24 Hour Fitness there if you want it..."


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Did you ask how long she waited?
Did you mention that during the time she waited she could have gotten there with her own two feet and thus freed up another few bucks for additional side or upgrade a size and that’s fine because

She would have burned the extra calories on the walk over?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Did you ask how long she waited?
> Did you mention that during the time she waited she could have gotten there with her own two feet and thus freed up another few bucks for additional side or upgrade a size and that's fine because
> 
> She would have burned the extra calories on the walk over?


Would have been much funnier if she had ordered the Uber to get to the 24-Hour Fitness so she wouldn't have to walk it....


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Did you ask how long she waited?
> Did you mention that during the time she waited she could have gotten there with her own two feet and thus freed up another few bucks for additional side or upgrade a size and that's fine because
> 
> She would have burned the extra calories on the walk over?


She waited like 5 minutes extra because the left turn into the Sheraton was not a demand light and just did not want to change even when there was no traffic in the opposite direction...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> She waited like 5 minutes extra because the left turn into the Sheraton was not a demand light and just did not want to change even when there was no traffic in the opposite direction...


I seriously woulda asked her.

What's the worst she can do from genuine curiosity? 1 Star?

Psh.

You can tell her that if she had walked she would have gotten there faster, saved herself a few bucks and with the extra $ upgrade her meal and no problemo bc she burned some calories on the walk over...

Your "tip" to her.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I seriously woulda asked her.
> 
> What's the worst she can do from genuine curiosity? 1 Star?
> 
> ...


Only tip I was interested in when I dropped her off was free chicken and looking at her I knew I wasn't getting any...


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Check out this Lyft SCHEDULED TRIP for within the same complex. Hell no, I didn't take this fare.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's worth it for the $10 cancel fee


----------



## IntrusDave (Aug 23, 2018)

i think we may have picked up the same woman! I picked up a large Michelle last week, and the ride took longer than just walking.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

IntrusDave said:


> i think we may have picked up the same woman! I picked up a large Michelle last week, and the ride took longer than just walking.


That looks like a wedge maybe a 9 iron to me. You got the hook going on. I like to play a little fade to the right.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

OP, what was the total distance?

My best so far was .23 Miles


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Wow! You guys scare me. Being disabled, I really can't walk that far. I'd tip any driver that picked me up, but it seems many/most here would destroy my rating regardless of circumstance.


----------



## IntrusDave (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm disabled too. I have a nasty little heart condition as well as massive nerve damage in my left knee. I admit that I really get annoyed when perfectly capable people get a ride to go a block or so. But I never give them a low rating for it, after all, it was my choice to pick them up.

Ph, and last week I picked up a guy from his house at 11:15am, drove him 3 blocks to a liquor store where he bought a new bottle of vodka, then drove him back home. He was already pretty drunk when I picked him up, but he was perfectly nice, and I was happy that he wasn't driving. He tipped $2.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> OP, what was the total distance?
> 
> My best so far was .23 Miles


0.54

And that was only because I had to make the uturn.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You ever have someone who was lost and couldn't find a location, so they called for a ride to get there? I have...










Route was too short and it kept asking me if I was cancelling the ride because it wasn't far enough from pickup location. Luckily the lady told me it was ok to drive a few blocks to close it out.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Wow! You guys scare me. Being disabled, I really can't walk that far. I'd tip any driver that picked me up, but it seems many/most here would destroy my rating regardless of circumstance.


Nah, I would never downrate a disabled person-tip or not.

As much as this gig has turned me into a cold-hearted jerk, I still don't mind helping people.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> You ever have someone who was lost and couldn't find a location, so they called for a ride to get there? I have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cancel all the time, 100% of the time the cancel fee is worth more than the ride


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RoWode12 said:


> View attachment 256828
> 
> Check out this Lyft SCHEDULED TRIP for within the same complex. Hell no, I didn't take this fare.


Its for 6 a.m.

You didnt show up with complimentary Starbucks !?!?

So Hard to get Good help nowadays !



RoWode12 said:


> Nah, I would never downrate a disabled person-tip or not.
> 
> As much as this gig has turned me into a cold-hearted jerk, I still don't mind helping people.


" CODEPENDENT " !



tohunt4me said:


> Its for 6 a.m.
> 
> You didnt show up with complimentary Starbucks !?!?
> 
> ...


Oh wait . . .
Youre an Uber Driver . . .
A Natural ENABLER .
NEVER MIND . . . .

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

" NO NEED TO TIP"!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

That ride wouldn’t have made my top 5 list for short rides. I gave a ride that literally went across the street. It was an out of town couple that didn’t know where the place was...they were embarrassed when I went 150 feet across the street. Actually tipped me $5 as well.

If the ride is going to be short. Then the shorter the better. Nothing worse then a 2 mile ride in 20 minutes of traffic that gets you $3. I’ll take the 2 minute ride that goes .3 miles for the same $3.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> You ever have someone who was lost and couldn't find a location, so they called for a ride to get there? I have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the app won't let you close out the ride because the travel distance was too short, you don't even have to get permission from the Pax. It's not going to affect their rates at all because it's still going to be a minimum fair ride, so long as you're honest about it and only go another block or two.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> When the app won't let you close out the ride because the travel distance was too short, you don't even have to get permission from the Pax. It's not going to affect their rates at all because it's still going to be a minimum fair ride, so long as you're honest about it and only go another block or two.


True, but it's probably a good idea to mention that to the rider so they know why you didn't end the trip and are driving a few extra blocks. It seems like most still don't know they pay the same no matter what route we take.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I drove someone from one side of a building to the other....maybe 75 feet. She was lost. I had to drive for another few minutes before it would let me end the trip. It was a 2.7 surge so I made something like $600 a mile for the actual ride


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

I did the 3 blocks and back for some brews. Guy gave me a $5 scratcher ticket as a tip. It was a $10 winner. Success.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AllGold said:


> True, but it's probably a good idea to mention that to the rider so they know why you didn't end the trip and are driving a few extra blocks. It seems like most still don't know they pay the same no matter what route we take.


Because they don't anymore. If you arrive at the destination no more than a few minutes later than what Uber estimates, then what the pax pays stays the same. Otherwise, what they are charged reverts to miles & minutes. Same with tolls incurred. Additional tolls are tacked on, as well.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Did you ask how long she waited?
> Did you mention that during the time she waited she could have gotten there with her own two feet and thus freed up another few bucks for additional side or upgrade a size and that's fine because
> 
> She would have burned the extra calories on the walk over?


You know that was the real secret for subways pedo right? 
Walked to the store and back home for his 6inch turkey and repeated the process for dinner. 
5 mile round trip. 
10 miles a day. 
For two 6 inch subs... 
Man could have had a slice of chocolate cake and still lost weight.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You know that was the real secret for subways pedo right?
> Walked to the store and back home for his 6inch turkey and repeated the process for dinner.
> 5 mile round trip.
> 10 miles a day.
> ...


He also didn't have any sauce/extras on his sandwiches. He cut a lot of calories that way. (Adds up).

I don't know if it's true about chocolate cake or sweets in general because I don't know what it's like to be that fat *knockonwood* and have to bounce your body back. It's hard enough for the pregnant; I can't imagine a human that size being able to...

Supposedly when you lose weight in the beginning it's really easy but eventually you'll hit a wall and a lot of times it won't be after you lose 100 pounds of the 150 you were trying to shed...it would be like 20-50 pounds into that 150.

That's also about the time I would imagine their diet breaks and they gain it back and possibly more.

But this is just from observation and speaking to random individuals...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Would have been much funnier if she had ordered the Uber to get to the 24-Hour Fitness so she wouldn't have to walk it....


A while ago I pulled up to a park near San Francisco's marina. In got two not-very-sweaty Millenial females in jogging outfits.

- "Hoo! What a workout!"
- "Yaaah... it's, like, sooo great to go for a morning run!"

I drove them from the marina up the hill back to their luxury residence in Pacific Heights.

*¯\_(ツ)_/¯ *


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Reminds me of the people I see at my gym, where the exercise area is on the second floor, who get in the elevator instead of taking the stairs, and then get on a stairmaster.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> View attachment 256828
> 
> Check out this Lyft SCHEDULED TRIP for within the same complex. Hell no, I didn't take this fare.


Could you have picked up, dropped off, gone back to waiting spot, and cancel no show?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Paratransit Bus ..I use to Pickup 4 Old women in Wheels chairs. at retirement home. (AND 3 WITH WALKERS) I have to tie down each chair at at each corner of the chair and put a seat belt on them ..that's a total of 20 Ties downs ... I drive the 1/2 Block ...exactly right across the street from the retirement home to the VFW to ...EVERY FREAAKING Sunday FOR 2+ YEARS 










No use getting pissed.... I use to make up stuff all the time.... ....I'd apologize for the long ride.... ask them if they wanted to stop somewhere along the way for ice cream.... OK before we get going did everyone go pee ..one lady got me back one day ..She said ..Just a second .. then 3 seconds later... shes says OK I went lol


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

sporadic said:


> Could you have picked up, dropped off, gone back to waiting spot, and cancel no show?


I definitely didn't accept this trip...but that's smart!


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> I definitely didn't accept this trip...but that's smart!


Else if there was the waiting time component I'd have milked that too lol.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Because they don't anymore. If you arrive at the destination no more than a few minutes later than what Uber estimates, then what the pax pays stays the same. Otherwise, what they are charged reverts to miles & minutes. Same with tolls incurred. Additional tolls are tacked on, as well.


I don't know for sure but I think if the trip is within about 33% of the estimate, the fare remains the same as the upfront estimate.

When you're talking about a minimum fare that doesn't even register, then they're definitely not paying more if you go a few blocks so that you can actually end the trip.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Fat woman: "Popeyes!"
> 
> Me: "There's also a 24 Hour Fitness there if you want it..."


LOL
BEST COMMENT OVER!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AllGold said:


> I don't know for sure but I think if the trip is within about 33% of the estimate, the fare remains the same as the upfront estimate.
> 
> When you're talking about a minimum fare that doesn't even register, then they're definitely not paying more if you go a few blocks so that you can actually end the trip.


That's what I said before! LOL


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> That's what I said before! LOL


Oops. Pardon my lapse in reading comprehension.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

Last winter I took a girl around the block and it cost her $40. Granted it was 4 degrees and she had no coat on but damn girl, really?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Wow! You guys scare me. Being disabled, I really can't walk that far. I'd tip any driver that picked me up, but it seems many/most here would destroy my rating regardless of circumstance.


The problem is they don't tip.

How about laying down a $5 or at least a couple bucks and say, "I know this is a short trip, here's a couple bones for ya"


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

freddieman said:


> The problem is they don't tip.
> 
> How about laying down a $5 or at least a couple bucks and say, "I know this is a short trip, here's a couple bones for ya"


When I order a ride I always tip at least $5 cash, even on short runs.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Unless it is surging, cancel the ride, you'll get paid more than the minimum fare. 

On a surge, drive until you can end the trip. 

And remember, not everyone with mobility difficulties LOOKS disabled. My youngest has a joint disorder - it causes her pain & fatigue, but you can't tell by looking. In fact, she looks EXTREMELY able - 15 yr old & was a competitive gymnast for 10 yrs. But she has flare ups and during those times, she just can't manage to walk a few blocks.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

This gem...

















I saw them. They damn well could have walked. Would take them less time than what it took me to wait and cancel. Sure they called five times to ask where I was, but in a full parking lot full of vanilla cars, one can easily get lost in them...


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Wow! You guys scare me. Being disabled, I really can't walk that far. I'd tip any driver that picked me up, but it seems many/most here would destroy my rating regardless of circumstance.


Disabled does not equal lazy

I pick up old folks all the time.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> Disabled=/= lazy
> 
> I pick up old folks all the time.


Disabled does not equal old, either.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

I love short rides. Almost all of them tip.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Have had many rides of 2 blocks or less. The shortest was across a parking lot for a woman who had had brain surgery.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

This was longer then the actual ride. Plus a $10 tip  actual ride was 1.5 blocks took all of 30 seconds. I spent the other 2 mins trying to verify he was only going a block and a half. Easiest $17 I ever made lol


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Wow I got featured!? 

Name got changed, but meh... I can live with that.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

long ago, one saturday night on sunset strip, i had a black ride so short that after i dropped the guy, the app could not end the trip, a pop message saying the trip is too short and cannot end it. i had to drive a little further in order to be able to end it.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Jack Straw said:


> long ago, one saturday night on sunset strip, i had a black ride so short that after i dropped the guy, the app could not end the trip, a pop message saying the trip is too short and cannot end it. i had to drive a little further in order to be able to end it.


I wonder why they even allow people to schedule rides so short that they refuse to end it&#8230;


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> I wonder why they even allow people to schedule rides so short that they refuse to end it&#8230;


 uber for ya


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> You ever have someone who was lost and couldn't find a location, so they called for a ride to get there? I have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao I can just picture taking off and saying, "ok, let's go"....and then "we're here".

And you just keep going far enough til it lets you actually end the trip.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Please don't say fat woman. Respect others.
But it was ****ing funny.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> I wonder why they even allow people to schedule rides so short that they refuse to end it&#8230;


Uber will even schedule the ride when the rider screws up and makes the destination and the pickup the same.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The


RDWRER said:


> She waited like 5 minutes extra because the left turn into the Sheraton was not a demand light and just did not want to change even when there was no traffic in the opposite direction...


CAMERAS were waiting for you to turn . . .

"


Uberlife2 said:


> Please don't say fat woman. Respect others.
> But it was &%[email protected]!*ing funny.


" Heffer " sounds better . . .

( popeyes is good stuff)



backcountryrez said:


> This gem...
> View attachment 257729
> 
> View attachment 257730
> ...


Obey Your " DESTINY ".


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uberlife2 said:


> Please don't say fat woman. Respect others.
> But it was &%[email protected]!*ing funny.


Large or humongous is a more accurate term.

People can be fat but skinny.

Me for example. I'm fat. But I can fit into skinny clothes without rolls.

It's a state. My weakness for fried chicken, donuts, etc.

Some people can be big, but more healthy then me (if you cut them up and look inside versus cutting me up and looking inside...).

There's a girl whose twice my size at my old office, and she works out...a lot. She eats salads like I eat pastries.

So yes, RDWRER, please replace fat with large or big or humongous.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I 


sellkatsell44 said:


> Large or humongous is a more accurate term.
> 
> People can be fat but skinny.
> 
> ...


 I will pass on the " Vivisection " test to determine B.M.I. Body Mass Index.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I
> 
> I will pass on the " Vivisection " test to determine B.M.I. Body Mass Index.


I'm not sure I would :/.

My recent blood work shows everything on the up and up (eg within good range for someone of my height, weight and age) except LDL is kind of high. Apparently I have to cut back on fried food :/.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

SoFlaDriver said:


> Reminds me of the people I see at my gym, where the exercise area is on the second floor, who get in the elevator instead of taking the stairs, and then get on a stairmaster.


...Get upset because they had to park so far away.

Had a really lovely woman apologize for needing a very short ride. About a block and a half. Raining and high heels. She was really funny and cool.

Years back I was in a very bad way but looked healthy. A bank worker embarrassed me bad. I mean bad. I will never forget the humiliation.
(sheet. Wish I could forget that one)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> You ever have someone who was lost and couldn't find a location, so they called for a ride to get there? I have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time pick her up drive her, don't start the trip and cancel for a no-show fee at the destination

More money in your pocket less in ubers...

You noobs need to figure it out.

I used to do at least 1 of those a day.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uberlife2 said:


> Please don't say fat woman. Respect others.
> But it was &%[email protected]!*ing funny.


Extremely big boned?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Full figured..


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Uberlife2 said:


> Please don't say fat woman. Respect others.
> But it was &%[email protected]!*ing funny.


How about:

Rotund?
Rubenesque?
Curvy?
Thick?
Voluptous?
BBW?

Is this okay?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Well since Uber and Lyft take 70% of the money on short rides, I don't mind them being really short. My last ride was pretty short. I got $2.50, silicon valley thugs got $4.50.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Full figured..


This is implying the opposite is "under" figured? Or less of a figure...eg less "curves" (some people can be tiny but have c or c+ bigger boobs) Careful, respect goes both ways .


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

The story of my life.
To be fare one women was too old to walk.
The other one had lower back pain.
I don't mind these short rides, people are desperate.
The problem is with the rideshare companies, minimum fare should be $5 For us.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Uberlife2 said:


> Please don't say fat woman. Respect others.
> But it was &%[email protected]!*ing funny.


Fluffy?
UberXL?
The 2 Airline Seat Demographic?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> I wonder why they even allow people to schedule rides so short that they refuse to end it&#8230;


Because it'll still generate the minimum fare. Not a problem.

Also, you don't know WHY someone is willing to pay for such a short trip. Sometimes it's necessary.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Wow! You guys scare me. Being disabled, I really can't walk that far. I'd tip any driver that picked me up, but it seems many/most here would destroy my rating regardless of circumstance.


From what the OP wrote, it sounds like she was capable of walking...or should I say, waddling, to Popeye's for her pig-out.


----------



## Self-Inflicted (Mar 16, 2018)

Well technically we do now have to allow dogs into our cars.


----------



## Listen41 (May 6, 2018)

.6 miles in Downtown Houston. Now you go ahead and figure it out.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> OP, what was the total distance?
> 
> My best so far was .23 Miles


You drove a Chrysler that far without it breaking down?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

As long as they are waiting for me to pick them up for these sorta short rides then it's a easy $4 if not have me wait longer then 1 min then it's a auto 1-2 star.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

IntrusDave said:


> I'm disabled too. I have a nasty little heart condition as well as massive nerve damage in my left knee. I admit that I really get annoyed when perfectly capable people get a ride to go a block or so. But I never give them a low rating for it, after all, it was my choice to pick them up.
> 
> Ph, and last week I picked up a guy from his house at 11:15am, drove him 3 blocks to a liquor store where he bought a new bottle of vodka, then drove him back home. He was already pretty drunk when I picked him up, but he was perfectly nice, and I was happy that he wasn't driving. He tipped $2.


Usually the loner alcoholic drunk types tip pretty good.

I did a alcohol run to a grocery for a 50+ guy and he tipped me $20 cash to sit and wait til he got his alcohol.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Usually the loner alcoholic drunk types tip pretty good.
> 
> I did a alcohol run to a grocery for a 50+ guy and he tipped me $20 cash to sit and wait til he got his alcohol.


I kinda enjoy those folks, Freddi. Never a bother and friendly enough.

LoL, water seeking it's own level, perhaps.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Next time pick her up drive her, don't start the trip and cancel for a no-show fee at the destination
> 
> More money in your pocket less in ubers...
> 
> ...


Yeah, you make more for a cancel than a short trip. The problem is, how do you know how long the trip is until you start it?


----------



## Milkmoney (Sep 8, 2018)

backcountryrez said:


> How about:
> 
> Rotund?
> Rubenesque?
> ...


In the hood it's THICCCC !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

AllGold said:


> Yeah, you make more for a cancel than a short trip. The problem is, how do you know how long the trip is until you start it?


Always ask where they are going in case the destination they put in is wrong, also you can pull BS like that a lot easier LOL..


----------



## Milkmoney (Sep 8, 2018)

I have never driven or rode in a Rideshare in my entire life. I come here for the entertainment. I came across this place by accident. You guys are funny as F ! This is like the Jerry Springer of the internet.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Milkmoney said:


> I have never driven or rode in a Rideshare in my entire life. I come here for the entertainment. I came across this place by accident. You guys are funny as F ! This is like the Jerry Springer of the internet.


LoL,

I always wondered what normal folks would think if they happened across here.

But anyway, Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> View attachment 258537
> 
> The story of my life.
> To be fare one women was too old to walk.
> ...


To be fair, not fare.

I wouldn't have said anything but Julescase has been on my case about this stuff


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> To be fair, not fare.
> 
> I wouldn't have said anything but Julescase has been on my case about this stuff


So now you joined the English teachers group!


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

If short rides paid $5 or $6, I would not mind them at all. $2-$3 is not enough money to drive anyone anywhere!!!!


----------



## Milkmoney (Sep 8, 2018)

Like I said this is some funny sh**. I don't know how you guys do it. I have a lot of respect for you people. If somebody and I don't care who they are did one tenth of read on these forms I would flip out!

Don't sell yourself short. You guys are smarter than most of the people that work down at the Chicago Mercantile Exchange. I would love to see somebody slammed the door of my car.

The more I read looks like some people figured out that all these ride-sharing companies do is suck the equity out of your car and you get idiots asking for chicken for 6 bucks :/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Matthew Thomas said:


> If short rides paid $5 or $6, I would not mind them at all. $2-$3 is not enough money to drive anyone anywhere!!!!


\\

you mean 75% of what the customer is charged?


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

freddieman said:


> Usually the loner alcoholic drunk types tip pretty good.
> 
> I did a alcohol run to a grocery for a 50+ guy and he tipped me $20 cash to sit and wait til he got his alcohol.


True!



Matthew Thomas said:


> If short rides paid $5 or $6, I would not mind them at all. $2-$3 is not enough money to drive anyone anywhere!!!!


If we got paid actual cab prices


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

backcountryrez said:


> How about:
> 
> Rotund?
> Rubenesque?
> ...


I'm buxom.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Wow! You guys scare me. Being disabled, I really can't walk that far. I'd tip any driver that picked me up, but it seems many/most here would destroy my rating regardless of circumstance.


I don't know your situation, but as your comment pertains to the woman in the OP,
once she got dropped at Popeyes, she lost any right to claim she couldn't walk for health reasons. If you're fat and you have some sort of health condition that's exacerbated(and was most likely caused) by your obesity, like a bum knee, you shouldn't be eating Popeyes. And let's not kid ourselves into believing that her walking across the street would've made a difference. She'd have to walk a hundred miles to burn off even the smallest Popeye's combo.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> To be fair, not fare.
> 
> I wouldn't have said anything but Julescase has been on my case about this stuff


LoL, and thought I fixed that.


----------



## SlackerInc (Aug 22, 2018)

Matthew Thomas said:


> If short rides paid $5 or $6, I would not mind them at all. $2-$3 is not enough money to drive anyone anywhere!!!!


Yeah, they really should boost up the minimums since we are often driving farther to pick them up than we do when they are in the car.

Still, I am leery of judging someone for a short ride. One of the shortest I had was a young, athletic-looking dude who went about a half mile (but it probably would have been shorter to walk, cutting through alleys and whatnot). I was surprised he would bother, but then it occurred to me:

(1) It was late at night on a weekday
(2) It was a quiet, mostly white residential neighborhood
(3) He was a young black male wearing a hoodie

And it all made sense


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone else notice Lyft not showing pickup location on what turns out to be short rides. Yesterday while using DF going home I got a ride with the pickup location not showing (usually the location pin will show an address or business name). It ended up being a grocery store pickup going 2 miles to no surprise, but I chose not to waste a cancel here. It made me wonder if Lyft intentionally hides pickup locations from places they know many drivers are likely to avoid, like if they know that we know it’s a likely short ride.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Diagonally across an intersection, from a storage place, to a Jack in the Box. Not kidding.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Only tip I was interested in when I dropped her off was free chicken and *looking at her I knew I wasn't getting any..*.


?? You couldn't get any from her? Wow dude. Better luck to you. Did you get ant chicken anyways?


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

My shortest was 0.08 miles (across a busy street) for a handicap person with a walker.


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

sporadic said:


> Could you have picked up, dropped off, gone back to waiting spot, and cancel no show?


Funny!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I am now in search of these fares. Lyft promotion is 2o rides guarantee $155, I want only $3 non surge rides, I have monday through thursday night, so far 1 ride it was $5.66, damn it.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> You ever have someone who was lost and couldn't find a location, so they called for a ride to get there? I have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a guy come out of a bar one night, asked me how much it would cost to drive him around town to find his car? he couldn't remember where he parked it?????? ROFLMAO,jmo


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

IntrusDave said:


> I'm disabled too. I have a nasty little heart condition as well as massive nerve damage in my left knee. I admit that I really get annoyed when perfectly capable people get a ride to go a block or so. But I never give them a low rating for it, after all, it was my choice to pick them up.


We could be twins as I have exactly the same disability and issues. And like you, I never down rate someone for a short ride as I decided to pick it up and I appreciate it when drivers give me short rides; however, I always tip at least $5 cash and if it's a really short ride, less than a mile I'll tip $10 cash- which has helped me keep my 4.9 pax rating over 100 rides in 3 years.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Would have been much funnier if she had ordered the Uber to get to the 24-Hour Fitness so she wouldn't have to walk it....


I've done that before when the gym was a mile away. I did it because I woke up late and had to be there by a certain time and would've been late if I walked but the irony wasn't lost on me. lol.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> Wow! You guys scare me. Being disabled, I really can't walk that far. I'd tip any driver that picked me up, but it seems many/most here would destroy my rating regardless of circumstance.


As long as you tip in cash you really have nothing to worry about.


----------

